# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين المغرب >  اتحاد المغرب العربي

## هيثم الفقى

*أجهزة اتحاد المغرب العربي* 

*مجلس الرئاسة* 

ويتألف من رؤساء الدول الأعضاء وهو أعلى جهاز في الاتحاد، ، وتكون رئاسة المجلس لمدة سنة بالتناوب بين رؤساء الدول الأعضاء، ويعقد دوراته العادية كل سنة وله أن يعقد دورات استثنائية كلما دعت الحاجة إلى ذلك، وله وحده سلطة اتخاذ القرار وتصدر قراراته بإجماع أعضائه. 
*مجلس الوزراء الأولين* 

ويتألف من الوزراء الأولين للدول الأعضاء أو من يقوم مقامهم ، ويجتمع كلما دعت الضرورة إلى ذلك. 
*مجلس وزراء الخارجية* 

ويتألف من المكلفين بالشؤون الخارجية في بلدان الاتحاد، يتولى التحضير لدورات مجلس الرئاسة، والنظر في اقتراحات لجنة المتابعة واللجان الوزارية المتخصصة ورفع التوصيات بشأنها لمجلس الرئاسة، وتنسيق السياسات والمواقف في المنظمات الإقليمية والدولية، ودراسة جميع القضايا التي يكلفه بها مجلس الرئاسة. يعقد مجلس وزراء الخارجية دورات عادية كما له أن يعقد دورات استثنائية بدعوة من الرئاسة أو بناء على طلب أحد أعضائه ولا يكون الاجتماع صحيحا إلا بحضور جميع الأعضاء. 
*لجنة المتابعة* 

وتتألف من الأعضاء الذين تم تعيين كل واحد منهم في مجلس وزراء دولته لمتابعة شؤون الاتحاد، وتقوم لجنة المتابعة بمتابعة قضايا الاتحاد بصفة تكاملية مع باقي هيئات الاتحاد وتعمل بالتنسيق مع باقي الهيئات ولاسيما مع الأمانة العامة واللجان الوزارية المتخصصة تفاديا للازدواجية. وتعتبر لجنة المتابعة هيئة المتابعة لتطبيق قرارات الاتحاد وجهازا لتنشيط العمل الوحدوي. تعقد لجنة المتابعة لقاءات دورية مع الأمانة العامة لتقييم التقدم الحاصل وتحديد العوائق واقتراح الحلول المناسبة. 
*اللجان الوزارية المتخصصة* 

أربعة هي: - لجنة الأمن الغذائي: تهتم بقطاعات الفلاحة والثروة الحيوانية-المياه والغابات- الصناعات الفلاحية والغذائية- استصلاح الأراضي- الصيد البحري- تجارة المواد الغذائية- البحث الزراعي والبيطري- البيئة- مؤسسات الدعم الفلاحي. - لجنة الاقتصاد والمالية: تهتم بميادين التخطيط- الطاقة- المعادن- التجارة- الصناعة- السياحة- المالية- والجمارك- التأمين والمصارف وتمويل الاستثمار- الخدمات- الصناعة التقليدية. - لجنة البنية الأساسية: تهتم بقطاعات التجهيز والأشغال العمومية- الإسكان والعمران- النقل والمواصلات- البريد- الري. - لجنة الموارد البشرية: تهتم بمجالات التعليم- الثقافة- الإعلام- التكوين- البحث العلمي الشؤون الاجتماعية- التشغيل- الرياضة- الشبيبة- الصحة- العدل- الإقامة وتنقل والأشخاص- شؤون الجالية المغاربية. 
*مؤسسات الاتحاد*

*الأمانة العامة* 

ومقرها بالرباط عاصمة المملكة المغربية 
*مجلس الشورى* 

يتألف مجلس الشورى لاتحاد المغرب العربي من ثلاثين عضوا عن كل دولة عضو في الاتحاد، يقع اختيارهم من الهيئات النيابية للدول الأعضاء أو وفقا للنظم الداخلية لكل دولة؛ 
يعقد المجلس دورة عادية كل سنة، كما يعقد دورات استثنائية بطلب من مجلس الرئاسة. 
يبدي مجلس الشورى رأيه فيما يحيله عليه مجلس الرئاسة من مشاريع وقرارات، كما له أن يرفع لمجلس الرئاسة ما يراه من توصيات لتعزيز عمل الاتحاد وتحقيق أهدافه،
*الهيئة القضائية* 

وتتألف من قاضيين اثنين عن كل دولة وتعينهما الدولة المعنية لمدة ست سنوات، وتجدد بالنصف كل ثلاث سنوات، تختص بالنظر في النزاعات المتعلقة بتفسير وتطبيق المعاهدات والاتفاقيات المبرمة في إطار الاتحاد التي يحيلها إليها مجلس الرئاسة أو إحدى دول الأطراف في النزاع، وتكون أحكام الهيئة ملزمة ونهائية، كما تقوم بتقديم الآراء الاستشارية في المسائل القانونية التي يعرضها عليها مجلس الرئاسة، ومقرها بنواكشوط في موريتانيا. 
*الأكاديمية المغاربية للعلوم* 

تهدف إلى إقامة إطار للتعاون بين مؤسسات البحث العلمي والتكوين العالي في بلدان الاتحاد وبينها وبين المؤسسات المماثلة بالوطن العربي والبلدان الأجنبية، و تطبيق سياسة بحث علمي وتكنولوجي مركزة على الجوانب التنموية المشتركة بين أقطار الاتحاد باعتبار الوسائل والإمكانيات المتوفرة، وتمكين الباحثين في الاتحاد من المشاركة في تطوير العلوم واستيعاب التقنية وتوظيفها بطريقة مؤثرة في الأوساط العلمية والتقنية، والحد من هجرة الأدمغة المغاربية إلى البلدان الأجنبية وتوفير محيط علمي يسمح بإدماج المتخصصين في بلدان المغرب العربي وكذلك الباحثين المغاربيين المقيمين بالخارج، ومقرها بطرابلس بليبيا. 
*جامعة المغرب العربي* 

تتكون الجامعة من وحدات جامعية مغاربية موزعة على دول اتحـاد المغرب العربي حسب مقتضيات مهمتها والإمكانيات المتوفرة في كل منها.وتهدف الجامعة المغاربية إلى تكوين طلبة السلك الثلاث والباحثين في المجالات ذات الأولوية التي يقرها مجلس إدارة الجامعة، ومقرها بطرابلس ليبيا. 
*المصرف المغاربي للاستثمار والتجارة الخارجية* 

نشأ بناء على اتفاقية بين دول الاتحاد بتاريخ 10/03/1991م، ويهدف المصرف إلى المساهمة في إقامة اقتصاد مغاربي مترابط ومندمج ومن ذلك إعداد وإنجاز وتمويل المشاريع ذات المصلحة المشتركة الفلاحية والصناعية وغيرها في البلدان المغاربية وكذلك في تشجيع انسياب رؤوس الأموال وتوظفيها في المشاريع ذات الجدوى الاقتصادية والمردود المالي وتنمية المبادلات التجارية والمدفوعات الجارية المترتبة عنها، ومقره بتونس. 
*نشيد الاتحاد*

حلم جدي حلم أمي وأبي حلم من ماتوا وحلم الحقب 
فانشروا رايته خفاقــة وارفعوها فوق هام السحب 
واهتفوا يحيى اتحاد المغرب 
عقبة الفهري وحسان العظيم أسّسا الوحدة من عهد قديم 
وحّدا الأنساب في تاريخـنا بلسان العرب والدين القويم 
فـــإذا نحن لأم وأب 
نضع الأيدي على الأيدي ونسير جمّع الأوطان ماض ومصير 
و مرام واحــد نطلبـــه هو هذا المغرب الحرّ الكبير 
مـغرب نسبته للعرب 
فاحرصوا العزة فيه والإبـــاء واجعلوا القوة فيه مطلبـا 
وازرعوا الإخلاص في كل القلوب ليس كالإخلاص يعلى الرّتبا 
وهو سرّ النصر سرّ الغلب 
بالتلاقــي التآخي و الوئـــام نبتغي للمغرب الحرّ السلام 
ونصون الحبّ في أبنائنـــــا لبلاد حققت هذا المــرام 
شيّدت وحدة هذا المغرب. 

منقول

----------

